# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Résultats du concours Numéro 4

## Emile Zoulou

Comme toujours en temps et en heure, voici les résultats du concours numéro 4 (où il fallait, je le rappelle, réaliser des userbars pour trois formats différents, qui seront utilisées pour afficher sa configuration PC sur un forum suite à une validation avec CPU-Z).

- Nos, pour sa pléthore de créations mais surtout celle du lapin qui fait swoosh.- Tim l’enchanteur.- Xwolverine 

 Certains ayant déjà gagné un précédent concours, les 3 gagnants ont le choix entre un tapis de souris ou un abonnement de 3 mois au magazine. Cruel Dilemme. Les 3 gagnants sont invités cordialement d’un aimable coup de pompe au cul à me faire parvenir à zoulou(at)canardpc(point)com leurs fichiers psd ou autre format exploitable.
 Le cinquième concours fait appel autant à vos talents artistiques qu’à votre imagination, donc on n’est pas dans la merde… Il s’agit de réaliser un montage à partir de cette image Mr Patate, en laissant libre cours à votre fibre poétique. Vous avez 30 minutes.


Voir la news (4 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## SoonPoker

Bé dis donc, ca se corse les concours !

----------


## Pelomar

jayjay les winners  ::o:

----------


## Rom1

Et l'autre concours ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ZX8-1

Mouais ... va falloir se mettre a bosser maintenant .....  ::(: 

P'tain .... c'est quoi se bordel ... allez je retourne me  ::zzz:: 



_PS : Sinon un peu radin sur les lots ... hein .... et encore bravo aux gagnants
_

----------


## toutatis

La première créature créée dans Spore par Omar Boulon.  ::P:

----------


## Rom1

Je roske trop a Paint c'est dingue  ::o:

----------


## DarkVapeur

Des heures de boulot minutieux pour ce mister patate CPC! Non n'applaudissez pas je préfère rester humble.

----------


## b0b0

C'est truquay !

----------


## Rom1

> C'est truquay !


Exact ca fait plus de 30min !

----------


## lanef300

Striptease the remake, starring Mr Patate!

----------


## fadaring

En tant que membre du directoire du "Classe Club de France", je me devais d'apporter ici ma contribution.





désolé.

----------


## Morgoth

"Mr. Patate, il vous Packstap!":

----------


## rmp

voila la flute a bec (de canardpc) patatoïdale

----------


## AntoinZ



----------


## riccicedric

Salut à tous,
Ma Miss Pregnant Sexy Potatoes  :;): 



Cédric
www.riccicedricdesign.com

----------


## b0b0

je vous emmerde bande de taches

:gringo stayle:

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Salut à tous,
> Ma Miss Pregnant Sexy Potatoes 
> 
> http://www.riccicedricdesign.com/sexy-patate2.jpg
> 
> Cédric
> www.riccicedricdesign.com



Classe.

----------


## ElGato

b0b0 c'est très joli tout ça. Pour de vrai.

----------


## Carpette@LLN

Le stade ultime d'Omar Boulon : 

- un orifice inférieur pour avaler des suspensions de pizza et émettre des borborygmes ;
- un orifice médian pour respirer ;
- un orifice supérieur pour injecter directement du glucose dans le cerveau ;
- un oeil (le Boulon ultime se fout de voir en 3 dimensions, son esprit supérieur perçoit bien plus que 3 dimensions) ;
- une moustache, pour le style.

----------


## Tictacman

> Le stade ultime d'Omar Boulon : 
> 
> - un orifice inférieur pour avaler des suspensions de pizza et émettre des borborygmes ;
> - un orifice médian pour respirer ;
> - un orifice supérieur pour injecter directement du glucose dans le cerveau ;
> - un oeil (le Boulon ultime se fout de voir en 3 dimensions, son esprit supérieur perçoit bien plus que 3 dimensions) ;
> - une moustache, pour le style.


PTDR

----------


## Black Elf 01

Euh .... je suis épaté par le truc de bobo  ::o:   ... c'est grave docteur ?

----------


## sissi



----------


## PeterFLY

paint est mon ami (ou presque  ::P: )

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> une image cheatay


Ca par exemple c'est complètement CHEATAY!

----------


## NaKeD

Attention, Ce Montage Peut Heurter La Sensibilité de L'entourage de Pascal Negre.
Ou Pas.


Thank You, Mister President.

----------


## half



----------


## b0b0

dédicasse à boulon

fais pas tant que ça en vitesse :/

----------


## NaKeD

Tant que j'y penses, Ne Pas oublier de Bannir Zoulou qui fait des balises Quote qui font 3 fois la largeur de la page.
 ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

> Euh .... je suis épaté par le truc de bobo   ... c'est grave docteur ?





> b0b0 c'est très joli tout ça. Pour de vrai.



mais ça va pas dans vos têtes vous  ::o: 

PeterFLY m'a donné l'idée, enfin quand j'ai vu son œuvre

----------


## Maxwell

Putain mais c'est qu'il aurait du talent ce con de b0b0  ::o: 

T'as songé abandonner ta carrière de flooder pour quelque chose de plus... créatif ?

----------


## Pelomar

Je plussoie Super Connard, c'est presque beau  ::o:

----------


## b0b0

merci j'aurais du enlever les bras et les chaussure pour que ça colle parfaitement

----------


## Goji



----------


## Icebird



----------


## b0b0

monsieur patate est une vraie patate

----------


## LPTheKiller

http://tof.canardplus.com/view/992df...a-c5f04e25fd76

----------


## b0b0

fabien barthez est en faite monsieur patate




j'ai faillis laisser les trous

----------


## sissi

> Ca par exemple c'est complètement CHEATAY!


Bien sur,j'ai la flemme,je suis trop occupé,c'est la guerre sur le WotW.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> http://tof.canardplus.com/view/992df...a-c5f04e25fd76



Hahaha, j'adore.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Bien sur,j'ai la flemme,je suis trop occupé,c'est la guerre sur le WotW.


Promis j'y suis pour rien.

----------


## BloodOnTheTracks

Faut tate ou pas tate au salon de la patate?

----------


## O.Boulon

Et moi, je promets sur ma tête que j'ai financé aucune guérilla.

----------


## PeterFLY

une oeuvre un peu plus élaborée... mais pas plus de talent xD

----------


## Nonok

Attention un redacteur va pas aimer cette brillante tecktopatate ;(

----------


## sissi



----------


## b0b0

> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/5...3c9c820f84.jpg


nimp  ::):

----------


## sissi

> nimp


 :B):  :B):  :B):

----------


## Pelomar

Bon je voulais participer mais ya trop de niveau là, je tiens pas la comparaison

----------


## Arseur

> Bon je voulais participer mais ya trop de niveau là, je tiens pas la comparaison


Nan mais t'inquiète n'oublie pas que les concours sont truquay, tu as donc ta chance (ou pas)  :;):

----------


## Pelomar

Nan mais je suis trop nul, je vau rien, en plus je suis grosse et moche
:crised'ado:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Nan mais je suis trop nul, je vau rien, en plus je suis grosse et moche
> :crised'ado:


Tant que t'en fais plein, t'es sur de gagner.

----------


## b0b0

Et hop là un autre,

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Lauleuh.

----------


## sissi

Je peux pas lutter la,le combat est trop inégal...


Les images d'organes mâle sont acceptées sur le forum?? ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

Chui Chaud La §

----------


## sissi

> Chui Chaud La §

----------


## b0b0

> http://www.frigoweb.it/archivio/photos/frigo-bianco.jpg

----------


## Pelomar

> Tant que t'en fais plein, t'es sur de gagner.


aigri spotted.

(bon, aigri avec raison j'admets)

----------


## Arseur

(click me !)

----------


## bigxtra

::o:  Waputain y'a du gros niveau là!


Ma contribution  :B): 
(ou pas... y'a la même avec Michael Jackson si y'en a que ça intéresse)

----------


## O.Boulon

Mal.
Violation de copyright !

----------


## Guest

B0b0 je t'aime.

----------


## b0b0

> B0b0 je t'aime.


moi aussi

----------


## sissi



----------


## bigxtra

> Mal.
> Violation de copyright !


Je suis désolé, je voulais pas faire ça... Quand j'ai vu le niveau, je me suis rendu compte que je pourrai pas faire mieux, alors j'ai paniqué, je sais pas ce qui m'a pris, ça ne se reproduira plus.

J'ai honte, si vous saviez...

----------


## b0b0

> Je suis désolé, je voulais pas faire ça... Quand j'ai vu le niveau, je me suis rendu compte que je pourrai pas faire mieux, alors j'ai paniqué, je sais pas ce qui m'a pris, ça ne se reproduira plus.
> 
> J'ai honte, si vous saviez...


amen

----------


## b0b0

La version remaniay

----------


## sissi

b0b0 win,ya plus de doute la... ::|:

----------


## Arseur

J'avoue que c'est excellent !  ::lol::

----------


## b0b0

> Salut à tous,
> Ma Miss Pregnant Sexy Potatoes 
> 
> http://www.riccicedricdesign.com/sexy-patate2.jpg
> 
> Cédric
> www.riccicedricdesign.com


je te l'ai pas dis mais j'aime ta patate, elle m'exciterais presque : patatophile:

----------


## Pelomar

> *dessin de mr pomme de terre par arseur*


J'y ai cru enfoiré  ::cry::

----------


## Arseur

> J'y ai cru enfoiré


hu hu hu

----------


## b0b0



----------


## Arseur

> http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/5563/14vt1.png


T'as pas utilisé l'image demandée !
Vous êtes le maillon faible, au revoir.

----------


## b0b0

> T'as pas utilisé l'image demandée !
> Vous êtes le maillon faible, au revoir.


m'en fou ça me fais marrer

----------


## Arthur Rabot

J'avoue que b0b0 sait se montrer surpuissant.

----------


## Pelomar

bon, préparez la bannière "b0b0 a trichay pour le concours de mr patate"

----------


## b0b0

> J'avoue que b0b0 sait se montrer surpuissant.


tain j'ai plus de place pour ma signature  :B):

----------


## Arseur

> bon, préparez la bannière "b0b0 a trichay pour le concours de mr patate"


  ::ninja::

----------


## Reizz

> La version remaniay
> http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/1...stitre1hg6.png


Magnifique le monster Munch ! Je vote pour celui là !

----------


## b0b0

je suis à court d'idées.

pour l'instant




> Magnifique le monster Munch ! Je vote pour celui là !


très bon choix  ::ninja::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> je suis à court d'idées.
> 
> pour l'instant


Justement, arrête!!!

----------


## flbl

pt1n! je me suis cru sur fark l'espace du temps de me rendre compte qu'en fait non...

it's a trap !

----------


## Osso



----------


## sissi



----------


## b0b0

haha nimp  ::):

----------


## LPTheKiller

EDIT : Ah non rien c'est bon dsl xD

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Faut cocher la case "email" pour que ça te l'envoie.

----------


## Pelomar

historique ?

----------


## fashionista

> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/5...3c9c820f84.jpg


haha.
i'm lovin' it.

Edit: ma contribution.

Tout simplement...


Je me demande comment ce fesses que personne n'y ait pensé avant.....

----------


## sissi

> haha.
> i'm lovin' ti.


Ouaip  :B):

----------


## Arseur

> haha.
> i'm lovin' ti.
> 
> Edit: ma contribution.
> 
> Tout simplement...
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/8b...96317c04b1.png
> 
> Je me demande comment ce fesses que personne n'y ait pensé avant.....


En fait trois personnes l'ont déjà sortie mais ils ont été bannis pour ça.
:fear:

----------


## fashionista

> En fait trois personnes l'ont déjà sortie mais ils ont été bannis pour ça.
> :fear:


ben flûte alors!
bon, ben si j'enlève les poils et la goutte ça fait tout de suite moins vulgaire, non?

----------


## Arseur

> ben flûte alors!
> bon, ben si j'enlève les poils et la goutte ça fait tout de suite moins vulgaire, non?
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/0d...9b7f06eabe.png


Hu hu je déconnais  ::P:

----------


## Sim's

Hey mais c'est Bruce Willis Monsieur Patate en fait, j'en ai la preuve :

----------


## sissi

C'est Jugnot?

----------


## b0b0

> ben flûte alors!
> bon, ben si j'enlève les poils et la goutte ça fait tout de suite moins vulgaire, non?
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/0d...9b7f06eabe.png


le meilleur

----------


## El Gringo

> je vous emmerde bande de taches
> http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/9...stitre2jt3.png
> :gringo stayle:





> b0b0 c'est très joli tout ça. Pour de vrai.





> Euh .... je suis épaté par le truc de bobo   ... c'est grave docteur ?





> mais ça va pas dans vos têtes vous


J'ai le cœur brisé. Comme la pâte, mais en plus moustachue.

----------


## Velgos

*
Rushmore c'était easy mode pour les sculpteur irl.*

[click me for a big bigger size]

----------


## aloneinthepark

Bonsoir. Je ne viens sur le site que pour les news d'habitude mais puisqu'il y avait un concours sympa et que j'avais du temps à perdre, voici ma modeste contribution  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Cool de te voir participer, GMParadise !

----------


## b0b0

> J'ai le cœur brisé. Comme la pâte, mais en plus moustachue.


je savais bien que mon oeuvre manquait de moustache

----------


## Crazy

Les premières photos, je me disais c'est bon b0b0 à gagnay mais les dernières sont très bien aussi (rushmore en particulier)

----------


## element. mini

voila ma participation:
la patate invisible...
































 :B):

----------


## Maxwell

> Cool de te voir participer, GMParadise !


Mouhaha  :^_^: 

En plus c'est grillé la Joconde a déjà gagné le concours de Polonais.

----------


## getcha

Sur un texte de ludeal :


C'est confondant de mediocrité.

----------


## Maxwell

En plus y'a une fote  ::ninja::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Y a un gros niveau sur ce concours.

----------


## b0b0

un rapido :

----------


## b0b0

un petit dernier 



magritte stayle

----------


## GruntGrunt

> http://images3.hiboox.com/images/1008/xvzjy3wo.jpg
> *
> Rushmore c'était easy mode pour les sculpteur irl.*
> 
> [click me for a big bigger size]


Putain très bon celui-là !

----------


## Velgos

J'ai bien compris qu'il était difficile de lutter devant l'idiotie de B0b0, je me retranche donc sur un classique gore-happy kid et je lance sept D8 en case "dude!":



[don't click me for a big bigger size]

----------


## suppasam

ma minable contribution... 

 :B):

----------


## b0b0

:B):  c'est beau beau

----------


## sissi



----------


## Guest

:^_^:

----------


## Kayato

Génial sissi, elle est excellente celle là  :;):

----------


## Velgos

Joli ! \o/

----------


## sissi

Merci.J'attends la réponse de b0b0 dans le n'importwak.

----------


## sissi



----------


## fashionista

whaaaa!
ce concours atteint des niveaux.....

----------


## b0b0

Mais nimporte quoi sissi  ::o: 

 ::): 


Bon ok j'ai une idée, je ferais a plus tard :teasing:

----------


## Velgos



----------


## sissi

MDR et meme PTDR  ::P:

----------


## bigxtra

> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/5...3c9c820f84.jpg


Dis Sissi, ton montage m'a fait tellement marrer que je me suis permis de reprendre ton idée. Tu m'en veux pas, hein, dis ?



@Velgos : Putain je suis fan de tes oeuvres...

----------


## sissi

No soucy,c'est juste fifty fifty si tu gagnes,c'est à dire 90% pour moi,et 9% pour mon imprésario.

----------


## Goji



----------


## Pen²



----------


## Goji



----------


## Velgos

> http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/1594/patatedoftdm4.png


Han ! Comment n'y ais-je pas pensé?

----------


## b0b0

prend ça sissi, jeu de mot imprononçable

je me suis creuser la tête 1 minute pour trouver ce jeu de mot, j'en suis fier comme si c'était mon frère :rapeur:

----------


## Sim's

> http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/1594/patatedoftdm4.png


Ça fait presque Barbapatate ton truc  ::o:

----------


## b0b0

> http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/1594/patatedoftdm4.png


: ) GG j'y ay pensay  :B): 




> http://tof.canardplus.com/view/6eddf...5-e702fe85bb4e


bien vu  ::o:

----------


## Baryton

snif, pourquoi je sais pas dessiner mais juste brailler!
en tout cas chapeau les gars!

----------


## element. mini

attention attention, la patate invisible deuxième...TADAAAAA
 :B):

----------


## Guest

C'était nul la première fois, ça l'est toujours la seconde.

De rien, ça me fait plaisir de rendre service.

----------


## Near

Ma modeste participation :
Et voila, vous avez fait de moi un floodeur de plus...

----------


## Pen²

> : ) GG j'y ay pensay


merci  :B):

----------


## Goji

Je donne ma voix à Near, bien trouvé.

----------


## Guest

> Je donne ma voix à Near, bien trouvé.


Ouuh la petite sirène.

----------


## b0b0

j'avais pensay à un ocarina aussi, mais je savais pas comment faire le truc, bien vu  near , gg





OUAIS J4AVAIS PENSAY A TOUT §

----------


## Pen²

Du très bon goût ...





Faudrait que je songe un jour à analyser l'influence de ce site sur mon état mental ...

----------


## b0b0

> Du très bon goût ...
> 
> http://pix.nofrag.com/7/b/4/501121d6...32e624e12a.png
> 
> Faudrait que je songe un jour à analyser l'influence de ce site sur mon état mental ...



haha j'aime

----------


## Pen²

Je tiens à remercier canardplus.com qui en veille d'examen me permet de ne pas pouvoir réviser

----------


## Velgos

J'avais cherché aussi pour l'ocarina de Link mais je voyais pas comment rendre ça idiot et encore moins rendre ça classe.
Et là, la petite bague triforce, c'est classe.

----------


## Kladin

> http://tof.canardplus.com/show/7e92a115-b7c7-4549-bcaf-d29b94770b3a
> 
> J'avais cherché aussi pour l'ocarina de Link mais je voyais pas comment rendre ça idiot et encore moins rendre ça classe.
> Et là, la petite bague triforce, c'est classe.



Haha je suis fan de tes idées Velg, comme d'hab  ::P:

----------


## b0b0

plus que 30 minutes

----------


## Velgos

> Haha je suis fan de tes idées Velg, comme d'hab


Merci, je me doutais que mon "pote Athos" aurait un certain succès d'estime auprès des malades mentaux aficionados de jeux de mots idiots.
Tu ne veux pas participer? Il reste quelques (fausses) 30 (très) longues minutes.

----------


## sissi

La version officielle de mon perrier-patate

----------


## Velgos

J'avoue que j'espérais secrètement que tu serais disqualifié de ton Perrier patate pour non-utilisation du support original.
Mais tu es malin, Sissi, tu es malin.

----------


## Near

Je suis fan de ta dernière oeuvre Velgos ! *-*

----------


## b0b0

de toute façon ce concours est cheatay

----------


## sissi

Ouais c'est casque Noir qui va gagner. ::|:

----------


## b0b0

Faut dire son montage de patate et particulièrement réussit

----------


## sissi

Il doit connaitre un ou deux gars à CPC.

----------


## b0b0

Ouais il  à l'air de bien connaitre le milieu

----------


## element. mini

ouais alors votez pour le retour de la patate invisible.
































 :B):

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Si tu refais ton running-gag une quatrième fois, tu prends des points.

----------


## sissi

Mets lui dans le slip!

----------


## b0b0

Laissez le avec son running gag, faite comme si il était pas là, voire invisible

----------


## Paul Verveine

ou alors on peut le rendre invisible pour une certaine durée

----------


## element. mini

pffffff, vous êtes tous jaloux de la patate invisible...heyheyhey, devant vos yeux ébahis...TADAAAAAAAA, voici la patate invisible:



























 :B):  OHOHOH trés bonne blague bobo, "voire invisible" ohohoh.

----------


## b0b0

c'est lord c'est pas possible

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Bon, qui veut se faire plaisir et lui mettre des points ?

----------


## Guest

Moi, je lui mets -51 points, parce que c'est quand même se faire un manteau de pitoyable et s'exhiber avec devant le bon goût.

----------


## b0b0

en plus les patates invisible c'est du jamais vu  ::o:

----------


## element. mini

hohoho je vois que tes blagues continues d'être tordantes.

----------


## b0b0

> hohoho je vois que tes blagues continus d'être tordantes.


t'as vu ? je suis presque aussi drole que toi, j'essaye, allez une dernière :





voici la patate invisible :






















HAHAHA

----------


## element. mini

plagiat...

----------


## Guest

> plagiat...


Ah non, lui il l'a bien fait, je suis plié en deux là.

----------


## Pen²

> voici la patate invisible :


HAHA excellent  :^_^:  (bien trouvé)

----------


## b0b0

merci, je sais pas j'ai eu l'idée de faire la patate invisible comme ça, en me disant et tiens si je faisais la patate invisible  :B):

----------


## sissi

> merci, je sais pas j'ai eu l'idée de faire la patate invisible comme ça, en me disant et tiens si je faisais la patate invisible


La classe, stou.

----------


## b0b0

voici la patate invisible :






















HAHAHA



:running gag:


c'est bon j'arrête d'être drole

----------


## sissi

> Patate invisible


Travaille un peu plus l'anti-aliasing b0b0,puis évite le flou,à la longue ça devient chiant dans tes compos.

----------


## Maxwell

J'en veux encore.

Le niveau est très serré, pour l'instant je balance du coté de Velgos, j'adore le policier et encore plus le pote athos, jeu de mot 2008.

----------


## b0b0

> Travaille un peu plus l'anti-aliasing b0b0,puis évite le flou,à la longue ça devient chiant dans tes compos.


tu crois ? J'ai peut être un peu abusé de la transparence  ::|: 




> J'en veux encore.
> 
> Le niveau est très serré, pour l'instant je balance du coté de Velgos, j'adore le policier et encore plus le pote athos, jeu de mot 2008.



 ::'(:

----------


## sissi

> J'en veux encore.
> 
> Le niveau est très serré, pour l'instant je balance du coté de Velgos, j'adore le policier et encore plus le pote athos, jeu de mot 2008.


Je n'aurais qu'un seul mot à dire:combien?

----------


## element. mini

www.boboestdrôle.com.

----------


## O.Boulon

Lien Mort avec les borgnes.

----------


## b0b0



----------


## Velgos

* [CLICK IT TO ENLARGE YOUR PIC]*

Des pirates, des borgnes, un animal qui parle, du mauvais goût, de la culture, des bonbons, du risque, un jeu de mot et... une patate (un peu cachée).

----------


## Sak

Bon puisqu'il me reste 30 minutes  ::):

----------


## Shinoli

(Ma première participation à un concours héhé)

Made In DTC of course

----------


## Maxwell

> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/c...d-75af27868427
> 
> * [CLICK IT TO ENLARGE YOUR PIC]*
> 
> Des pirates, des borgnes, un animal qui parle, du mauvais goût, de la culture, des bonbons, du risque, un jeu de mot et... une patate (un peu cachée).


C'est audacieux.

----------


## Velgos

> C'est audacieux.


En effet, je crois qu'il vaut mieux m'arrêter là.  ::):

----------


## element. mini

je vous présente ma nouvelle œuvre, la patate invisible qui est tombée dans un pot de peinture blanche...


























 :B):

----------


## b0b0

> je vous présente ma nouvelle œuvre, la patate invisible qui est tombée dans un pot de peinture blanche...




gg ça c'est drole.







ha non.  ::mellow:: 

en plus ça marche pas, parcequ'on devrait voir du blanc

----------


## Velgos

> gg ça c'est drole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha non. 
> ...


Avec le quote ça marche, il t'a eu, Lulu !

----------


## b0b0

> Avec le quote ça marche, il t'a eu, Lulu !


non ça dépend de la teinte du blanc de la peinture

----------


## element. mini

c'est de la peinture blanche couleur fond des forums CPC.

----------


## b0b0

> c'est de la peinture blanche couleur fond des forums CPC.

----------


## ze nolife²

> (Ma première participation à un concours héhé)
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/fc...d53f6b7cb5.png
> Made In DTC of course


Haha il est tout meugnon  ::wub:: 

Ma propre participation

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Ma propre participation


bô.

Suicidaire.
Mais bô.

----------


## b0b0

c'est pouetique

----------


## ze nolife²

Merci. Mais venant de toi bobo je me serais plus attendu à une patate bleue avec des yeux et une bouche avec deux dents de lapin ^^

----------


## sissi



----------


## suppasam

> Merci. Mais venant de toi bobo je me serais plus attendu à une patate bleue avec des yeux et une bouche avec deux dents de lapin ^^
> 
> Sinon shinoli ton image c'est des morceaux de tux assemblés?


http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...&postcount=114

----------


## ze nolife²

Vachement plus réaliste ^^

----------


## Velgos

> Haha il est tout meugnon :wub:
> 
> Ma propre participation
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/94...51a65e41d3.png


J'aime :)

----------


## b0b0

c'était un bien beau concours truquay :larmeàl'oeuil:

----------


## elkoo

Puisqu'il reste une demi-heure :

----------


## b0b0

mais omg ça fait trop peur


 ::sad::

----------


## elkoo

D'ailleurs dédicace wesh gros a Boulon. (Merde je peux pas barrer gros)

----------


## Velgos

Puisqu'on en est aux caresses envers les Grand-Canards:




> Pour le coup, c'est vraiment moi sur la photo.  La vie est rude sans bouche, sans nez et sans yeux.




Il suffit de trouver des pièces de rechange, tiens bon !

----------


## sissi

Faut trouver une astuce pour faire ban b0b0,parce qu'avec son "Le Cri de la patate",la victoire doit lui revenir...

Hé b0b0,tu peux nous faire un pédobear nazi avec une patate faisant de la muscu?
: apattelepoisson:

----------


## b0b0

> Faut trouver une astuce pour faire ban b0b0,parce qu'avec son "Le Cri de la patate",la victoire doit lui revenir...
> 
> Hé b0b0,tu peux nous faire un pédobear nazi avec une patate faisant de la muscu?
> : apattelepoisson:


d'accord, je peux rajouter lepen ?

----------


## Zilief

tant qu'y a du sexe avec un ponay...
parce que sinon, c'est vrai qu'il va falloir expliquer comment b0b0 n'a pas gagné le concours truquay.

----------


## b0b0

ce concours est trucquay

----------


## Emile Zoulou

bravo à casque noir qui vient de remporter le concours il y a tout juste une demi heure.

----------


## Velgos

> bravo à casque noir qui vient de remporter le concours il y a tout juste une demi heure.


Rah putain ! Je le savais, sa contribution était juste inégalable.
Mais la prochaine fois je ferai mieux.

Sinon HS mais je viens de passer 1h00 à mater le topic de paint, là, 'tain la honte nos patates là !

----------


## ze nolife²

Meuh je m'y étais tellement investi

----------


## b0b0

Mais comment il gère ce salop de casque noir  ::o:

----------


## ze nolife²

:tumetonne:

----------


## b0b0

Ce qui eest fort c'est qu'il arrive à gagner deux concours rien qu'avec son canard tp  ::o:

----------


## Kayato

Cheatay, trukay trop fort casque noir

----------


## ze nolife²

Casque est notre maître

----------


## sissi

Je proteste!

ou pas.Il faut,de temps en temps faire plaisirs au déficient mental du coin,juste pour voir un sourrire sur son visage.Bravo Casque!


Ca me rapelle ma jeunesse vers mes huit ans,quand mon père m'annonca que j'avais gagnay le concours du plus beau garconnet de France!J'étais heureux,mais heureux!

----------


## Osso

> Ca me rapelle ma jeunesse vers mes huit ans,quand mon père m'annonca que j'avais gagnay le concours du plus beau garconnet de France!J'étais heureux,mais heureux!


Hmmm merci, j'avais oublié à quel point les zenfants sont cons en plus d'être inutiles.
- Martine !!! Finalement j'ai changé d'avis, on va acheter un chien plutôt.

----------


## sissi

> Hmmm merci, j'avais oublié à quel point les zenfants sont cons en plus d'être inutiles.
> - Martine !!! Finalement j'ai changé d'avis, on va acheter un chien plutôt.


Poisson rouge.Stou.
Lui il sent pas le chien mouillé quand tu le sors sous l'orage à 3 heures du mat'.

----------


## Osso

> Poisson rouge.Stou.
> Lui il sent pas le chien mouillé quand tu le sors sous l'orage à 3 heures du mat'.


Faut peser le pour et le contre.
Un chien, tu peux lui filer des coups de battes sans crainte,  la maitresse de son école risque pas de te dénoncer.

----------


## sissi

Oui mais mon poiscaille passe pas ses journées à se lécher les couilles puis essayer de te lécher la tronche pour te montrer son affection.

----------


## Velgos

Mais il bouffe sa merde et t'oublie toutes les 5 secondes.

----------


## b0b0

Vive les patates

----------


## Velgos

Tu sais b0b0, ça sert à rien de up un topic en sticky :/

----------


## b0b0

> Tu sais b0b0, ça sert à rien de up un topic en sticky :/


J'up pas je cris mon amour les patates

----------


## sissi

> J'up pas je cris mon amour les patates


http://www.bulledair.com/everland2/
http://vidberg.blog.lemonde.fr/

----------


## b0b0

d'ailleurs j'ai mangé de la puray dégueulasse au resto u, c'était pas très bon.

----------


## sissi

CTB je présume.

----------


## b0b0

http://www.patate-records.net/

très bon label  :B):

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> http://www.patate-records.net/
> 
> très bon label


NUL.

----------


## b0b0

> NUL.


juste parcequ'il y'a pas de zombies

----------


## sissi

Plus que trente minutes.

----------


## b0b0

ok.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Ça s'endort là, si ça continue je vais changer de lecteurs.

----------


## b0b0

j'ai pas de toshop sous la main, désolais

----------


## sissi

> Ça s'endort là, si ça continue je vais changer de lecteurs.


J'ai un peu fait le tour du truc,j'ai jeté pas mal de truc qui faisait tiep au final.Non,la patate m'inspire pas trop.Et puis,on sait tous que c'est Casque qui va gagner.

----------


## b0b0

de toute façon les résultats sont dans 30 minutes


ps: un conseil pour gagner offrez une place de ciné pour renconter romero à zoulou, ou alors un bout de zombie

----------


## Velgos

Perso je m'arrête sur mon Lepen pirate sur un bateau bonbon. Ou alors je veux bien le reposter mais sans le dialogue minable entre le chien et moi-même.

Sinon, il se termine quand le concours ? (attention, pàc)

----------


## b0b0

jamais

----------


## Paul Verveine

encore 30 min

----------


## sissi

> encore 30 min


Fake§

----------


## b0b0

ok.

----------


## rOut

> Fake§


Fake, c'est 30 minutes à partir de maintenant.

----------


## sissi

> Fake, c'est 30 minutes à partir de maintenant.


spa faux.

----------


## Velgos

> Sinon, il se termine quand le concours ? (attention, pàc)


 


> encore 30 min


pàc = piège à con :/

----------


## b0b0

plus que 5 minutes

----------


## Pen²

13h59, plus que 4 minutes, dépêchez vous

----------


## b0b0

plus que 2 minutes

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Non en fait 30, mais bon, vous pouviez pas savoir.

----------


## sissi

> Non en fait 30, mais bon, vous pouviez pas savoir.


Plus que 29 minutes.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Toi t'es un cran au-dessus.

----------


## sissi

> Toi t'es un cran au-dessus.


C'est ce que me disent les femmes d'habitude. :B):

----------


## Guest

> C'est ce que me disent les femmes d'habitude.


Elles parlent de ta ceinture, mais tu connais les femmes, elles minimisent pour ne pas vexer...

----------


## sissi

Merci pour  ce moment de détente essentiel à mon quotidien
:setientlescotes:

----------


## b0b0

plus que minute

----------


## Pen²



----------


## b0b0

> http://tof.canardplus.com/view/2197a...2-4bf4b40fe201


 ::o: c'est pas des minutes

----------


## Pen²

c'est mieux?

----------


## b0b0

Oui  :B):

----------


## sissi

Il reste combien de temps encore?

----------


## GruntGrunt

6 minutes. 3 fois.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Le concours fini bientot. Je peux pas dire combien de minutes, mais moins d'une heure.

----------


## Pen²

> Le concours fini bientot. Je peux pas dire combien de minutes, mais moins d'une heure.


30 minutes?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Pourquoi pas ouaih.

----------


## GruntGrunt

> 30 minutes?





> Pourquoi pas ouaih.


Ouais, ça parait être un bon délai.

----------


## sissi

Laissez moi trente minutes,je fini ma bataille intersidérale avec des croiseurs interstellaire,des patates armés de fusil laser et l'étoile noire,tout ça sous paint.

----------


## b0b0

bien joué casque noir !

----------

